# New labs - Please help me understand.



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

Finally, they tested antibodies...now I need help understanding what they mean:

TPO 17 <35

THYROID STIMULATING IMMUNOGLOBULINS ACTUAL/NORMAL 64 % <140

THYROGLOBULIN 93.7 2.0 - 35

THYROGLOBULIN AB <20 2.0 - 35

THYROXINE BINDING GLOBULIN 21.2 13.5 - 30.9

That Thyroglobulin is really high....I just don't know what these are telling me. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

Wow - 17 views and not one reply. I think this means I have cancer.

Anything - anybody??


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's interesting that your TPO is so (relatively) low while you also have TSI and high levels of Tg.

It does certainly raise more red flags that cancer is a real possibility, but antibodies cannot rule in or out cancer.


----------



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks Joplin1975. When I search thyroglobulin, all I get is info. about cancer. What is the TSI? I am so sick of fighting for every scrap of testing/meds. This all could have been found long ago, since I've been begging for help for years. If metasticized cancer, you can be sure I'll be filing a negligence suit. Maybe my heirs will get something from it. crap, crap.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

TSI is a stimulating immunoglobin: http://www.mayomedicallaboratories.com/test-catalog/Clinical+and+Interpretive/8634

You see it often in cancer patients because as the cancer destroys the thyroid, the body attempts to react by stimulating the "good" tissue. It is also seen in Grave's disease and thyroidtoxic patients.

If you ask me, it's nasty, nasty stuff and makes you feel just awful.


----------



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

I've had hypo stmptoms for decades and all that was ever tested was TSH - not a good indicator of trouble, as we all know. TSH, T3 and T4 are all in the basement. - an anomoly, at best. Had a negative FNA of one of 3 nodules a month or so ago. Finally, my hard pushing got these latest tests. I was hoping the FNA would show cancer so they would just remove my thyroid... I'm actually feeling better than I have in years. Depression is gone - Now I actually want to live. Would be my luck to now have my days numbered.

They have screwed me around for so long - refusing to authorize tests I need, a (*&%#(*@ stupid endo. refusing to see me because my TSH was "normal" (even though I had nodules), etc. Seems that CANCER is the only thing that will elicit a modicum of concern from the VA. I'm requesting the claim form to file for negligence in their care. I really want that Endo. removed from patient care at the VA.

Well, just venting,now. Sorry. Please send some prayers and good thoughts my way.

Thanks again


----------

